# Ask me anything about being "That Guy"



## ThatGuy (Jul 15, 2005)

That guy who shows up to the dojo with gi spotless and white, belt tied with perfect knot

That guy who learns the techniques before every other student, and demonstrates it flawlessly

That guy who the insructor looks at and thinks "some day, this guy will be better than even myself"

That guy who gets promoted ahead of you, because he has textbook understanding of the system

That guy who always beats you down in sparring class, even when he's having an off day

That guy who goes through each form only once a day at home, and is able to execute it better than someone who spends hours at a time working the same kata

That guy who gets asked to be assistant instructor, even though you've both started training at the same time

That guy who can whup butt on the street, while you struggle to remember which techniques to use under pressure

That guy driving away from class in the convertable Mustang, with a fine lass in the passenger seat, "Danger Zone" by Kenny Loggins playing on the stereo


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 15, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> "Danger Zone" by Kenny Loggins playing on the stereo


he sounds like a cool guy untell you said he lessons to Kenny Loggins
ha ha  just kidding


----------



## Gemini (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow! Could such a human being truly exist? What a pleasure it would be to even once have the opportunity to associate with such an individual. My breathe shortens just thinking about it....Well, actually, now that I think about it, it sounds boring....:idunno:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 15, 2005)

Ahh...the Willie Nelson of martial arts.

:supcool: :ultracool


----------



## Blindside (Jul 15, 2005)

That poor guy, hes a karate geek, laugh at him. 

Lamont


----------



## Satori (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow...That Guy is gonna have a rude awakening when he realizes he isn't as cool as he thinks he is.  

That Guy is bound to get his rear handed to him by a much smaller, female opponent.  Of course, it wasn't his fault...nothing is ever That Guy's fault.

That Guy will probably drop out of College while pursuing a Degree in Basket Weaving because "His teachers just don't understand how smart he is."

That Guy is headed for a number of jobs where he, That Guy, will be fired for not listening to his superiors.  Of course, That Guy always KNOWS he is the one who should be the manager.

That Guy is on the correct path to several ruined marriages, marriages that could have worked except that "She just wouldn't change."

That Guy will end up broken, poor, uneducated, and alone simply because That Guy doesn't understand that the world doesn't revolve around him.  

So, That Guy...how does it feel to be doomed to a miserable life of your own making?

May you achieve
Satori


----------



## Paul B (Jul 15, 2005)

I think that those "guys" more than likely go to those "schools". 

I know if I had "that guy" in class..he would probably never get promoted until he had learned a little humility. That guy probably has some type of inferiority complex as well. Compensating for something?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 15, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> That guy who shows up to the dojo with gi spotless and white, belt tied with perfect knot
> 
> That guy who learns the techniques before every other student, and demonstrates it flawlessly
> 
> ...


 
  Too sexy for my dojo.....LOL!!!


----------



## mj_lover (Jul 15, 2005)

i'm lost, what is this about? whats going on? why am i sober? oh well...


----------



## HandsOfStone (Jul 15, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> That guy who shows up to the dojo with gi spotless and white, belt tied with perfect knot
> 
> That guy who learns the techniques before every other student, and demonstrates it flawlessly
> 
> ...


 
You gotta be kidding me! Do you also walk around with the "Glow", like Bruce Leroy in The Last Dragon?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 15, 2005)

Why do I get the feeling I'm waiting for the punch line, or the other shoe to drop...


----------



## rutherford (Jul 15, 2005)

That guy, who is obviously a troll.  That guy who is probably a Martial Talk member who created a new account to stir the pot a bit anonymously but doesn't understand how IP tracing works.  That guy, who might just be a Bullshido nutcase who followed one of Eyebeams's links.  (Which would be worse?)

That guy, who's gonna get the beat down from shesulsa.  That poor guy.


----------



## still learning (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello, Can "that guy" be also a  Lady too? ..................Aloha


----------



## Shogun (Jul 15, 2005)

> That poor guy, hes a karate geek, laugh at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahaha....karate geek......hahahaha

seriously though, I have met people that actually believe this...until they spar with me....haha lol.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 15, 2005)

Satori said:
			
		

> Wow...That Guy is gonna have a rude awakening when he realizes he isn't as cool as he thinks he is.
> 
> That Guy is bound to get his rear handed to him by a much smaller, female opponent. Of course, it wasn't his fault...nothing is ever That Guy's fault.
> 
> ...


 That guy who's ego is waaaaay to big to lower himself to be on this Forum or even Board IMHO.

 -Michael


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow, except for the white 'gi, mustang, and Kenny Loggins, that all describes me pretty well too.

Here's my question: What techniques does That Guy use under pressure to "whup butt" on teH S7r337?


[okay I can't pretend to take this seriously anymore . . . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA good stuff]


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 16, 2005)

You are my new hero. How can I be like you? Can I join your fan club? Can I give you ridiculous amounts of money for instruction in the hopes that your cool will rub off on me? Can we make fun of and laugh at other martial arts and artists who aren't as cool as we are? You must be a great striker and grappler who can move through all 10 ranges of combat. You and I can go on the internet together and expose frauds in the martial arts, meaning anyone who isn't as cool as we are.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2005)

I think there's a similar thread on r.m.a., so...


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2005)

you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## rutherford (Jul 16, 2005)

For those that missed the thread that got pulled, ThatGuy's only other post was a link to a Bullshido discussion he wanted to pull this board into.

	:feedtroll


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2005)

Now that I've stopped laughing and sending the link to this thread to everyone I know so we can all make fun of it, a few comments I would like to make on the original post: (I sincerely hope that this is a wasted effort on my part and that this was a joke, but just in case here we go)



> That guy who shows up to the dojo with gi spotless and white, belt tied with perfect knot.


Well, I don't know what kind of studio _you _train in, but I'd have to say it would be an unusual day indeed that someone shows up wearing a dirty gi, belt held up with super glue and safty pins. A whitebelt who has trained for a month is expected to know how to properly tie a square knot. It's not a strain on most people's brain. 



> That guy who learns the techniques before every other student, and demonstrates it flawlessly


Ignoring the fact that we all flat out think your lying because A) no one can be perfect all the time and B) the universe isn't so cruel to have that student be an egotistical prick, what's the point of being able to demonstrate a technique flawlessly if you do not know when the correct time to use the technique is, and what it's drawbacks are?



> That guy who the insructor looks at and thinks "some day, this guy will be better than even myself"


Well, in case you aren't aware, most instructors train their students in the hopes that their students will one day become better than they are. And everyone has the potential to one day be better than their instructors. They probably think this about most students. However, I am sure that many instructors have a particular student that they look at and think to themselves... "Damn, how can I teach him to get some modesty?" 



> That guy who gets promoted ahead of you, because he has textbook understanding of the system


Understanding and applying are two totally different things. And, most people would prefer to be an excellent 1st kyu rather than a mediocre 1st dan - its not about how fast you can move up the ranks. As one member's siggy reads, "Martial arts are for life, not the color of your belt"



> That guy who always beats you down in sparring class, even when he's having an off day


I think we need to remember here that having controlled skill and throwing techniques sloppily and full power in order to intimidate are two different things. I would also like to ask you to take a look at a beginning student sparring a black belt. Do you notice how the black belt does NOT use all their skill to intimidate? How they leave openings in their defenses in order to allow the beginning student to score some points, to teach them what to hit, where, and when? Do you think it would be beneficial to the beginning student to have their black belt partner completely throttle them? How could they learn that way? How could they enjoy the art? Who does it benefit to beat anyone down in sparring class? If, you, as you say, are always beating down in sparring class, this is not a good thing and you need to question yourself and your actions. I would also like you to consider the following: are you sure that the other students in the school dont see YOU as the beginner and THEM as the more advanced student - and they are all holding back on you until you learn some humility, control, technique, and learn that you are NOT all knowing?



> That guy who goes through each form only once a day at home, and is able to execute it better than someone who spends hours at a time working the same kata


Maybe your not aware, but practicng a technique once a day for 40 days will result in much better memory of that technique than practicing the same technique 40 times in a single day. Most people that practice katas once a day every day would probably preform it better than people who have practiced it hours at a time at random intervals. 



> That guy who gets asked to be assistant instructor, even though you've both started training at the same timeThat guy who gets asked to be assistant instructor, even though you've both started training at the same time


Are you sure this wasnt a stint by the instructors in the school to attempt to get you to see what the martial arts are really all about and get you to learn some humility, hoping that students would ask questions that you could not answer causing you to realize that you are tragically misguided and know little - an attempt that backfired?



> That guy who can whup butt on the street, while you struggle to remember which techniques to use under pressure


How do you know what others are like under pressure? How can you generalize every other martial artist in the world this way?
What are the chances that you got yourself into this fight with your big ego and/or big mouth and are eager to show your 'skill' off while a true martial artist talks their way out of a physical confrontation?



> That guy driving away from class in the convertable Mustang, with a fine lass in the passenger seat, "Danger Zone" by Kenny Loggins playing on the stereo


 oh, sorry, I thought you had a point here. my mistake.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 17, 2005)

First of all...HAhahahahaha! :roflmao:

Second..."It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt." ~Mark Twain


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 17, 2005)

HandsOfStone said:
			
		

> You gotta be kidding me! Do you also walk around with the "Glow", like Bruce Leroy in The Last Dragon?


 Don't forget his proud arch rival Sho Nuff. The Glow! LOL!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 17, 2005)

*
Thread Moved to Bar and Grill

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator
*


----------

